# emerge uszkodzone całkowicie. Problemy z pythonem

## m.levvy

Witam,

zrobiłem przed chwilą emerge --sync, dostałem komunikat, że jest nowe portage, polecenie emerge -v portage, potem chciałem update reszty systemu zrobić.

Python mnie zatrzymuje, czego kolwiek nie próbował bym skąpilować z emerge zawsze dostaje ten sam błąd.

```
Hook portage # emerge portage

Calculating dependencies... done!

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 43, in <module>

    retval = emerge_main()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/main.py", line 1672, in emerge_main

    myopts, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/actions.py", line 286, in action_build

    settings, trees, myopts, myparams, myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5915, in backtrack_depgraph

    myaction, myfiles, spinner)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 5934, in _backtrack_depgraph

    success, favorites = mydepgraph.select_files(myfiles)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 1418, in select_files

    self._load_vdb()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/depgraph.py", line 312, in _load_vdb

    fake_vartree.sync()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/FakeVartree.py", line 115, in sync

    self._sync()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/FakeVartree.py", line 164, in _sync

    pkg = self._pkg(cpv)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/FakeVartree.py", line 183, in _pkg

    type_name="installed")

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Package.py", line 63, in __init__

    self._validate_deps()

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Package.py", line 92, in _validate_deps

    self._metadata_exception(k, e)

  File "/usr/lib64/portage/pym/_emerge/Package.py", line 241, in _metadata_exception

    "%s: %s in '%s'" % (k, e, path))

UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xef in position 24: ordinal not in range(128)

```

Co próbowałem: wygenerowałem od nowa locale, env-update zrobiłem, usunąłem zawartość /usr/portage po czym znów emerge --sync ciągle jest to samo.

Wywaliło się po tym jak dałem emerge portage, oto co może się przydać:

```

Linux Hook 2.6.35-gentoo-r2 #1 SMP Wed Aug 25 13:29:23 CEST 2010 x86_64 Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU E5200
```

```

[D] sys-apps/portage

     Available versions:  [P]2.1.6.7 2.1.6.13 2.1.7.17 2.1.8.3 [M](~)2.2_rc62 [M](~)2.2_rc67 [M]**9999 {build doc epydoc linguas_pl python3 selinux}                                                                                                                          

     Installed versions:  2.1.9(17:07:20 06.09.2010)(linguas_pl -build -doc -epydoc -python3 -selinux)

     Homepage:            http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/portage/index.xml

     Description:         Portage is the package management and distribution system for Gentoo

```

Wszelkie propozycje rozwiązania mile widziane.Last edited by m.levvy on Fri Sep 10, 2010 11:43 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## sherszen

Gentoo wspiera pakiety bianrne. Bardzo fajna sprawa w niektórych przypadkach. Ściągnij stage3 do swojego systemu, wyciągnij portage, a nastepnie wgraj u siebie jego pliki. Niestety musisz zrobić to ręcznie. Nawiasem mówiąc jakiej wersji pythona używasz?

eselect python list

Pozdrawiam

----------

## SlashBeast

Nie ustawiles czasem jako domyslnego pythona3?

----------

## m.levvy

Nie, co do pythona to jest na 100% 2.6:

```
Hook ~ # eselect python list

Available Python interpreters:

  [1]   python2.6 *

  [2]   python3.1

```

Ściągnąłem stage3,

Podmieniłem zawartość:

```
/usr/lib64/portage
```

I jest git, robi się upgrade systemu  :Smile: 

----------

## Bialy

 *m.levvy wrote:*   

> I jest git, robi się upgrade systemu 

 

No to teraz przeczytaj to.

----------

## m.levvy

Chciałbym odkopać troszeczkę temat:

Chciałem przeprowadzić aktualizacje systemu, po czym się wywalił:

http://wklej.org/id/387246/

Winą było nsplugins, naprawiłem.

Dlaczego emerge chce mi władować do systemu hardmask pakiety z kde ?

W pliku /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask są zamaskowane pakiety kde-4.5. Nawet nie mam pliku /etc/portage/package.unmask który mógłby je odmaskować.

A mimo wszystko emerge chce przechodzić na kde 4.5

http://wklej.org/id/387273/

Czy dobrym pomysłem jest zrobienie emerge --unmerge kdebase-meta i uruchomienie później emerge, żeby zrobił kde 4.5 ?

Ale to nie zmienia faktu, że nie mam pojęcia dlaczego chce instalować kde 4.5

----------------

Coś jest nie tak z pythonem jednak, bo widżety KDE wywaliły się następująco:

"Could not create a python ScriptEngine for the Plasma PyWeather widget."

Rekompilowałem pyqt4 i nic.

Co można poradzić na te widżety ?

Dzięki za jakiekolwiek wskazówki, bo mi się pomysły kończą  :Wink: 

----------

